# I need help getting a Master XY 300p vinyl cutter up and running



## justing30 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am new to the vinyl cutting world and i purchased a used Master XY 300p cutter. I need help in setting this up and getting it to work. I purchased a RS232-C Serial cable because i believe it uses this special kind of serial cable. I have downloaded trial versions of CorelDraw x5 and Winpcsign. I cant get either of them to take the command from my cutter. I checked and it shows my com port 1 is good to go. Any suggestions on what to do to get this working? Im only trying to cut vinyl letter for the windows of my store and truck.

Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Does it have a USB port?


----------



## justing30 (Sep 25, 2008)

The cutter doesn't just my computer. I also purchased a serial to USB adapter and that didn't help. I called the maker of the cutter also and the guy barely speaks english and wants my credit card number before he will help so I don't trust that. I just need a way to get this going. Thanks


----------



## MsHutch (Jul 19, 2008)

Did you install the driver for the cutter? Also, did you receive any other software with the cutter? I have a Master cutter as well and had a hard time getting it to work with corel draw. I finally ended up using the flexistarter program that came with it.


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

I had problems with corel and my Roland cutter. I bought a OEM version of Corel 4 and it was lacking some component the cutter needed. I ended up gettting a different version of corel that had the additional software component.


----------

